# Where to buy spanx??? HELP!



## Pinkish*RED (Aug 13, 2008)

Hello ladies n gents! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I've been doing some reading and found out how a lotta ppl recommend spanx shapewear so now I wanna get some but thing is I need to find it online, my question is does anyone know of a place I can get those for a discounted price (online)? since it's not exactly cheap
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I don't want my money going out the window if i can do something about it and question #2: has anyone bought from the spanx website and would you recommend doing so??

THANKS


----------



## feenin4makeup (Aug 13, 2008)

You can get spanx or things that are EXACTLY like them but a different brand from Kohl's at a cheaper price.


----------



## Ms. Z (Aug 13, 2008)

You can get them at Nordstrom & Bloomingdale's.  I am almost sure that I read somewhere that the company is going to make a less pricier version to sell maybe at Target, kohl's (not sure).  If by any chance you find the information, please post it.


----------



## argyle_socks (Aug 19, 2008)

I got mine at cosco. You can also buy them at Torrid.com. 

I love them. I couldn't wear skirts very often because of chub rub, but these make it so much better. And they really do shape you. My belly is flat when I wear mine.


----------



## NicksWifey (Aug 19, 2008)

Try HSN or QVC's websites. My mom got 2 pairs of Spanx from there for like $40 and I believe that was with shipping. She got them earlier this year and she loves them. I can't remember if it was HSN or QVC, but I know it was one or the other


----------



## Korms (Aug 19, 2008)

I got my Spanx from ebay (brand new) for about £16.


----------



## couturesista (Aug 19, 2008)

Lane Bryant, Saks, Nordstrom and Target carries Spanx's sister brand for $10, their both made and owned by the same company except the Target line is called Assets!


----------



## Briar (Aug 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ms. Z* 

 
_You can get them at Nordstrom & Bloomingdale's. I am almost sure that I read somewhere that the company is going to make a less pricier version to sell maybe at Target, kohl's (not sure). If by any chance you find the information, please post it._

 
There is a less expensive version sold at Target called "Assets".  They're designed by the same woman but made in China instead of US and they are a bit less supportive (less lycra maybe?), and cost about $15 instead of the $30 for Spanx.   I have both and actually find the Assets to be more comfortable because I have large thighs and my Spanks always want to roll up and then cut into my thighs, the Assets don't.


----------



## alienman (Aug 23, 2008)

Chicos and Coldwater Creek also have them


----------



## cupcake_x (Sep 15, 2008)

I may have to check out Assets!

I've seen Spanx and other brands at Macys, Marshalls, JC Penneys, Nordstroms and other department stores. I believe I've also seen them at places like Lady Varsarette.


----------



## MizzHotTahiti (Sep 17, 2008)

Try QVC.com or HSN.com. One of them I know for sure sells Spanx, I just can't remember which.


----------



## MsChrys79 (Oct 18, 2008)

Try: *Torrid.com - Plus sizes in exciting, cutting-edge apparel and accessories for young women sizes 12-26*


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 18, 2008)

I bought mine at Nordstroms, QVC and some off Ebay ...I have tried many comparison brands but IMO none compare to the quality and effect of Spanx..I LOVE them!!!


----------



## glassy girl (Oct 18, 2008)

Got mine at lane bryant but they also have them at torrid i know there a bit pricy @round 36 bucks but there sooooo worth it there the best!


----------



## lyttleravyn (Oct 18, 2008)

I bought mine at Cache...and I love them


----------



## xwp (Oct 18, 2008)

I buy mine at figleaves.com or ebay... Figleaves are a bit expensive but they are online and have sales sometimes.


----------

